# Time for some Warranty work. :(



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, tractor now has about 140hrs on it and its time for some warranty work. I spent last weekend on the tractor with the two bottom hooked up and then with a york rake. Got done, cleaned it up, and put it in the barn. 

Two days later I came out and gear oil had seeped all down the left front wheel and into a puddle the size of a basketball on the floor. Broken seal a good guess??? haha

I figure if I can drill the rest of the holes for my present fencing project this weekend, I can then take it back to the dealer and have them fix it. Luckily I called the dealer today and they were extremely helpful. THey said that they would just fix it all no questions asked, but they would charge me $97 each way for pickup and delivery. 

Which brings me to my next problem. I have an 18ft HEAVY DUTY trailer at the house, but the problem lies in getting the tractor from the ground onto the trailer. No ramps. Do you guys usually overcome this by boards or just let me know how you load


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

*For $200 I would.....*

Build a set of ramps from angle iron

Build a dirt ramp with fel

Find a nearby ditch or hill

Lots of ideas, not sure how useful they are


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I always use the ditch in front of my house. I still use a couple of thick boards for the slight difference in heights but going up 6 inches is pretty easy.

Andy


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

sweet.

do you guys think my diagnosis is correct?


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok after 3 weeks of the tractor being at the dealer I finally went and got it today. I have to say, I was extremely impressed with the service they did to this tractor. Not only did they fix the leak, they also did a full service checkup to make sure there was nothing else wrong with the tractor before the warranty runs out.
I also had them replace all the fluids filters etc while it was there. They went to put it on the trailer and I was surprised because they had given it a full cleaning job. I mean everything was spotless, even the engine. They had taken off all four wheels and cleaned under there. I couldn't beleive what I saw. EXTREMELY IMPRESSED

Total cost: $200 for parts

To put the tractor on the trailer at my house I just backed the trailer up into the manure pile and made myself a little ramp out of solid $hit. I was scared though because at the dealer they just made a 2.5 ft tall ramp out of 4x4s.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

well, thats one hell of a deal. happy to hear some positive feedback on dealer experiences


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

theres a legacy xl next to me getting the snow blower installed.  very nice! i wish they would give me one


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

What is the name of the dealer? They deserve a public atta boy!!


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Fillmore Equipment in Kent City, MI


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Simpleprestige _
> *I just backed the trailer up into the manure pile and made myself a little ramp out of solid $hit *


Hey, your ramp idea sound almost just like the plan congress has for our economy!   :lmao: yumyum tiphat :cheers: 

Sounds like you have a great dealer and they took real nice care of you.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

works great til it rains!!!!!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Ive seen guys around here not even use ramps they just drive it off the back of the trailer. Same way with loading it they just creep up there and let it climb up on a 16 ft trailer. I use ramps myself but I never would have thought to just drive it off.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

See that would have worked, but this trailer is a cutoff of a 1963 manufactured houseing trailer. The deck of the trailer sits 4inches above the top of the tires. Its a tall trailer.


----------

